# Vascra Event Reminder March13 On Atkotrack



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*VASCRA 
Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association*
Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Maryland, New Jersey and 
Ohio 


The Doors will be open early if you need to tune up your chassis. Anytime after noon!

He will have the TKO New track up and running for us to race on!! It is a L shape track with about 87' of track on his table.

It is 18 foot long by 7 foot than tapers back to 4'



March 13th 2010 "VASCRA Spring Fling" race --Muscle body style
Planned race events:
Jim Buffington

[SIZE=+0]109 MENGAL AVE.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]ALIQUIPPA, PA 15001[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]724-728-7165
[/SIZE]

1. Stock class T-jets with "Muscle " car bodies 

2. Super stock T-jets


Thanks Joe
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VASCRA/


----------

